# IOS 6 driving me Mad



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Massive Apple fan but since got my ipad 3 I'm so feed up Safari keeps crashing and server not responding it seems I'm not along many have been told by apple to change there router. No chance my router is brand new business hub BT amend all other devices fine apart from iPhone 4 on IOS 6 totally feed up beta testing for Apple


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Only me then?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

my ipad seems fine wirelessly with ios6 and a netgear router


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> my ipad seems fine wirelessly with ios6 and a netgear router


BT business hub I have same problem on my iPhone 4 as well


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I get the "Cannot open page" at least once a day...IPad 1..IOS6 and earlier versions too.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Wish I had never done the update on my iPad 2, anytime I go on it I need to wait 5-10 seconds till it picks up the wifi signal was never like this before.

Then there's apple maps that's crap also no YouTube app anymore.

I know that I can save the pages to the home screen but its not as good as the apps that were there.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

No problems with my ipad 3 running through virgin media standard router, also fine tethering through my galaxy s2 on t mobile

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DOBE said:


> Wish I had never done the update on my iPad 2, anytime I go on it I need to wait 5-10 seconds till it picks up the wifi signal was never like this before.
> 
> Then there's apple maps that's crap also no YouTube app anymore.
> 
> I know that I can save the pages to the home screen but its not as good as the apps that were there.


Mark my words Apple are not going to do as well in future to busy suing people than fixing beta testers gear thatbwhat I feel like


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

My ipad 2 is running fine with ios6 through my virgin router.

PITA not having google maps though, that came in real handy for my job....


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

All is working here, I hope you get it sorted soon. You could try apple care or go to an apple store and ask advice there.

Keep well


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm still running iOS 5.1.1 on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4, although my son is having no problems with iOS 6 on his iPhone 4, although he regrets upgrading immediately.

I'm not upgrading to iOS 6 until such time as Google's _Google Maps_ app is up and runing, as I use the mapping app a lot and won't rely on Apple's utterly useless service as it stands, and needless to say they're not in any hurry to deal with Europe as their North American clients are the ones who really matter to them.

Like Derek, I'm a big Apple fan, but they're really screwed the pooch big-time with iOS 6.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I'm still running iOS 5.1.1 on my iPad 2 and iPhone 4, although my son is having no problems with iOS 6 on his iPhone 4, although he regrets upgrading immediately.
> 
> I'm not upgrading to iOS 6 until such time as Google's _Google Maps_ app is up and runing, as I use the mapping app a lot and won't rely on Apple's utterly useless service as it stands, and needless to say they're not in any hurry to deal with Europe as their North American clients are the ones who really matter to them.
> 
> Like Derek, I'm a big Apple fan, but they're really screwed the pooch big-time with iOS 6.


Not like me to down load new software first but when set up new ipad I thought why not run the latest one, also been let down by O2 was told my iPhone 5 coming this week know been told 13 weeks. So will be cancelling it Apple will soon find people pay a premium price won't put up with this nonsense


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I appreciate that Derek, I'd feel the same in your situation. When iOS 5 first launched I downloaded it to upgrade both devices - the iPhone 4 went without a hitch, but the install onto my iPad 2 crashed it and wiped everything. Lucky I had back-ups, wasn't a happy bunny - the Aberdeen Apple Store got some flak from me next day.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Have IOS6 on my iPad and Itouch with no problems. Using a net gear router


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

iPad on a draytek system - no wifi issues.
Wondered where utube app had gone 
The apple maps is proper w8nky.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an iPhone 5 on iOS 6 and my brother has a 4S we've both been having problems with the screen dimming when unlocking it. Even though auto brightness is off.

Locking the phone and re unlocking fixes it?? It's really weird and intermittent but really annoying


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

My iPhone 5 has no issues with Airport Extreme router, but I suppose that's to be expected. Kept my iPhone 4 on 5.1.1 for now though. It's ludicrous if Apple are asking people to change their router when it's more likely to be an issue with ios6. wtf



DOBE said:


> Then there's apple maps that's crap also no YouTube app anymore.


Google released their own Youtube app onto the App Store a few weeks back :thumb:
Only thing is it isn't optimised for iPhone5 screen yet.


----------



## Liam_89 (Mar 17, 2011)

My ipad and iphone keep dropping wifi connection all the time 
Im using one of the new sky hubs not sure if its that or the ios itself but its annoying all the same


----------



## PrinceClaybar (Sep 26, 2011)

IOS6 on an iPhone 4 and and iPhone 5 and no issues so far. Using a livebox which is not a UK product so prob not much help to you. Also using Orange maps for the time being.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

DW58 said:


> I'm not upgrading to iOS 6 until such time as Google's _Google Maps_ app is up and runing, .


You can do virtually everything the Maps application used to do via the Google maps web site. Not quite as slick but not far off


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Rob_Quads said:


> You can do virtually everything the Maps application used to do via the Google maps web site. Not quite as slick but not far off


Doesn't have streetview though.....


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

if you can find a point of interest near by you can get into streetview - bit of a faf but possible


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

S1600Marc said:


> I have an iPhone 5 on iOS 6 and my brother has a 4S we've both been having problems with the screen dimming when unlocking it. Even though auto brightness is off.
> 
> Locking the phone and re unlocking fixes it?? It's really weird and intermittent but really annoying


My 4S on iOs 6 does this too. I thought it was unique to my phone but clearly not!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Fiestamk5 said:


> My 4S on iOs 6 does this too. I thought it was unique to my phone but clearly not!


Glad it's not just us then. I was contemplating taking my 5 back because of it. My brothers has never done it until ios6 so just hope apple release a fix and quick


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine a bit better since tried a few fixes not good for apples reputation and new ipad 4 after 7 months taking the pee IMHO


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Mines been doing this today.

Been fine for weeks on ios6 with iPhone 4s


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

i'm very skeptical about anything BETA... i stay away from them. i use an Apple Airport Extreme Router... i have about six apple products wirelessly connected to it and never had a problem. all my products have ios6,,, and no problems.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mrs has IOS6 on her 4s, can't find wifi most of the time. Wifi is AirPort Extreme that I replaced as Apple suggested it was faulty,still no luck. My iPad 3 running IOS6 has no issues.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

No ios6 problems in ipad2, iphone 4s and iphone 5.
I have the youtube app and google maps app downloaded and they work fine. I was in NYC recently, and the 3d map flyover thing was quite funky. Not so amazing in Salisbury though...


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

No problems at all on my iPad 3rd generation.

Other halfs iPhone 4S didn't like it at all though - wireless is dodgy, some Internet based apps don't load, and siri has developed a distorted voice and doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

No issues here on iPhone 4S or iPad 3.
Maps and sat nag work fine, and the you tube app can be downloaded for the iPhone.
The same youtube app can be downloaded to the iPad and to make it bigger just hit the x2 button.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

S63 said:


> I get the "Cannot open page" at least once a day...IPad 1..IOS6 and earlier versions too.


Thought IOS was not available for the iPad 1?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I've had Safari hang a few times with my O2 router at home.

But, i exit. Close the app properly then re-open it and it's fine.

You Tube app can be had from the App Store. For Free.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well guys its gone tesco took it back under 30 day exchange excellent customer service from tesco was out of 30 days by 3 days but no problem took to store and its away, not sure what to go for next


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Old thread I know but I have just updated to ios6 on my iPad 2 because google maps is now available only to find out its only for iPhone haha but I also held of for the jailbrake.

Anyway, I had pages taking upto 1min to load or not loading at all since updating and I tried everything but nothing worked. I changed the wireless channel on my router in a last ditch effort to fix this and it worked. No idea why this would seeing as my iPad is the only device having the problem and was fine before the update.

But there you have it, might help others out.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Changed from a Belkin router to a netgear one at the same time upgrading to iOS 6. Now the air print don't work on iPad 2. Netgear reckon its down to iOS 6.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Ios6.1.1 upgrade came out today, that might fix it ?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Isn't iOS 6.1.1 iPhone 4S specific?


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Matt197 said:


> Old thread I know but I have just updated to ios6 on my iPad 2 because google maps is now available only to find out its only for iPhone haha but I also held of for the jailbrake.
> 
> Anyway, I had pages taking upto 1min to load or not loading at all since updating and I tried everything but nothing worked. I changed the wireless channel on my router in a last ditch effort to fix this and it worked. No idea why this would seeing as my iPad is the only device having the problem and was fine before the update.
> 
> But there you have it, might help others out.


There are two apps - Maps+ & iMaps+ - which allow the use of Google Maps fullscreen just as before. Not sure when Google will release their fullscreen App.


----------

